

New Study Finds Elite Viewpoints Dominate Online Content - hornokplease
http://newscenter.berkeley.edu/2011/06/07/digital-democracy/

======
hornokplease
_[The study] tracks the relationship between socio-economic status and 10
online activities most likely to influence the public, opinion shapers and
policy makers. Among those uses are such social networking activities as
Facebook; website building and design; blogging; photo-and video-sharing, such
as on YouTube; chat room and newsgroup participation; and the posting of
comments and ratings._

